# $124M + $56M tax + LB = 0 wins



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Knicks spent $124M on players this year and $56M on Luxury taxes and a Larry Brown.

record: 0-3

I am waiting for President IT to respond to my thread.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

That's a lot of money.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

lol, that is funny. New York is stuck in the ****hole for years to come.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Knicks spent $124M on players this year and $56M on Luxury taxes and a Larry Brown.
> 
> record: 0-3
> 
> I am waiting for President IT to respond to my thread.


The spurs are literally spending 1/3 (!!!) of that on their salary.


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> The spurs are literally spending 1/3 (!!!) of that on their salary.


 :clap:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

IT is the worst GM of all time?

If Clippers hire IT, what will happen?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Signing Jerome James to a 30 million dollar deal does not help the situation. It will be mighty difficult to find a team in need of _*errr. his talent*_ (?) to trade him to. Amazing, how one good playoff performance and the knicks front office will throw money at you.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

But you know Marbury is going to take the blame. This really fuels the "Marbury is a loser" fire.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

I say Fire Isiah, than trade marb and crawford. Get rid of all the big contracts and start from scratch with Channing and Nate.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I hated the Jerome James pickup, but he was gonna get that contract from whatever team he went to. It looks bad now that we picked up Curry, but he wasn't even an option at that point. Not worth the money, but we needed some height. Gotta live with the pickup.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Knicks spent $124M on players this year and $56M on Luxury taxes and a Larry Brown.
> 
> record: 0-3
> 
> I am waiting for President IT to respond to my thread.


10 new threads a day+ 5,934 posts+ 34754.90 points = still an idiot

they have played 3 games!! come on, give them a little time


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

They're a terrible team. No interior defense and no rebounding. Not even Larry Brown can save these guys. Curry is just not as good as Bulls fans think, looks like Paxson made out very well in another trade with the Knicks, two straight offseasons.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> *10 new threads a day+ 5,934 posts+ 34754.90 points = still an idiot
> *
> they have played 3 games!! come on, give them a little time


That type of response will not be tolerated on this board. Ballscientist is a very important and respected member here. He brings up an excellent point, and you should not take it personally being that you are a Knicks fan.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> That type of response will not be tolerated on this board. Ballscientist is a very important and respected member here. He brings up an excellent point, and you should not take it personally being that you are a Knicks fan.



are u serious about Ballscientist being a very important and respected member here? anyway he does make an excellent though obvious point.....oh well


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd say it's very early in the season, Brown still needs to find out who finishes games. I don't think ownership wants to have a complete rebuild(dumping salaries), so it's hard to blame Isiah for this crap he inherited. The Knicks have improved their talent and they will improve. It still may take 2 years to get the Knicks into the playoffs, but again, it's very very early in the season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> 10 new threads a day+ 5,934 posts+ 34754.90 points = still an idiot
> 
> they have played 3 games!! come on, give them a little time



lol. Quote of the year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Um....it's only 3 games in with a team that Brown is completely overhauling mentally.

If this team is still bad at the allstar break bump this thread. But I think Brown is too good a coach, and there is too much talent on the team, for them not to succeed. They'll get their sea legs soon.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

But I wouldn't mind seeing Larry Brown fail.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

kindred said:


> are u serious about Ballscientist being a very important and respected member here? anyway he does make an excellent though obvious point.....oh well


Ballscientist is special. We don't make fun of our special members.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

And Jesus himself couldn't get this team to win anything.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Did everyone here expect Brown would make the Knicks an insant championship contender or something?

Give them time. They are 0-3. Remember the Bulls went 0-9 and then finished with the third best record in the east? Brown is still working out his player rotations and is doing things such as purposely putting in some questionable guys in crunch time to see how they play under him. Defense and rebounding, while still somewhat mediocre, has already improved under Brown, and it will continue to get better during the season.

The Knicks are making the playoffs.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

A case of talented players who cannot play as a team together or as a good team anyways. They need to trade either Marbury or Crawford, get defenders, because they already have sufficient scorers.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> That type of response will not be tolerated on this board. Ballscientist is a very important and respected member here. He brings up an excellent point, and you should not take it personally being that you are a Knicks fan.


good one. but im a lakers fan there buddy :cheers:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> That type of response will not be tolerated on this board. Ballscientist is a very important and respected member here. He brings up an excellent point, and you should not take it personally being that you are a Knicks fan.


OK I will make this very short and sweet


1. We have freedom of speech on this board. We are allowed to criticize the opinions of individuals as long as we do not do so in a hurtful or obscene manner. I believe this time of response was needed for this particular situation and I would have done the same if this guy would not have beat me to it. 



2. Last time I checked you were not a mod and had no more authority on this board then I or the two individuals involved in this particular matter do either so you are as responsible for the same actions as the man who you accuse in this particular post.



3. KITTY WHERE ARE YOU WHEN WE NEED YA!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nu


knicksfan said:


> 3. KITTY WHERE ARE YOU WHEN WE NEED YA!


Sorry I was krazy gluing my TV back to together after I accidentally threw a chair at the screen from watching the Knick game. This thread was originally created on the general forum board. They moved it for obvious reason, but in my opinion this thread does not belong in this forum, it's a walking bait and troll thread. I'm going to close it.


----------

